# ASPCA database of BYBs



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting database, with pictures of places the USDA has deemed in violation after inspection. Part of the ASPCA's campaign to stop the sale of puppies in retail outlets. Some of the pictures are pretty sad. 

Where pet store puppies come from | Nopetstorepuppies.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Last year or maybe it's been two years ago, the ASPCA contacted members asking for the name/location of Pet Stores in your area that sold pets. 

I provided the info for the stores in my area. 

It is extremely sad to see the conditions these dogs/pups are in.


----------

